# Adding extra hydraulics



## jihansen (Feb 27, 2016)

Hi, on my Ford 3000 tractor there is one standard hydraulics outlet. To be able to use more, I am told that I need to change the plate in front of my seat, and then add a central. Is there anyone who can explain this in detail? Which parts do I need? And how much work is estimated? 

I am guessing that if I remove the 4 screws for the plate, there is a gasket under this, which probably should be replaced? 

I will take som photos of this in a couple of days, since there IS a lot of things here that I do not now what is...  

Hope to hear from some of you guys with experience


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Pictures are nice, but not always necessary. It would help a bit if we knew if your tractor is an early or late 2000. Late meaning '65 or newer. You have a single remote at present(two outlets) and wish to add another valve? Or do you presently have some form of diverter valve and only one outlet? There are a few options available, some more complicated than others, depending on your needs.


----------



## jihansen (Feb 27, 2016)

*more info*

Hi, sorry, I just got in another thread that my tractor is from 1966, April 8, afternoon shift. Seems we cannot see the modelnumber, this is not where it is expected to be... tried to take a photo in case this shows something important...


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like what you have is a simple selector valve at present. This is designed to divert oil flow to either the lift system or to an external function. One or the other, but not both at the same time. If you wish, you can replace this with either a single or dual spool valve. you can keep what you have and run the existing flow through another valve of your choice, but it's not what I would suggest. 
If you do a quick search on Ebay(or elsewhere) for "Ford 2000 hydraulic valve" you will see a number of choices, at different prices. Most of the kits listed should work on your tractor, and are fairly straight forward to install, giving priority to the lift, but also live flow to remotes with no switching back and forth. After studying some of them, any questions you have about choices can be answered at that time.


----------



## jihansen (Feb 27, 2016)

http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-2000_Hydraulic-Valve-Kit-Remote_B91468.html

Like this? so is this typically where you unscrew the 4 screws to the existing plate in front of the seat, add this one and puts the existing I have on top, or does this replace what I have?

I heard someone talking about changing the plate I have, and THEN adding a central som other place? I found this schema in Norwegian...


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I think any of these would be a better end result than the kit you mentioned. It would simply bolt in place of what you have now and provide everything you need. There others listed with pressure detents, but personally I would rather go with spring center valves. Again, your tractor, your money, your choice.


http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-2000_REMOTE-CONTROL-KIT_S68981.html
http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-2000_Valve-Kit-1-Spool_DGPNB950S1KIT.html
http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-2000_Valve-Kit-2-Spool_E1NNB950BBKIT.html


----------



## jihansen (Feb 27, 2016)

I finally got a plate to add under the original hydraulics plate, like the one in my PDF above. But is it as simple as to loose the 4 screws on the existing plate, and then add the extra plate? there is no pressure or other surprises when I open these 4 screws? 

And then connect the hos to the extra outlet and up to the new central?


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Lower the lift arms before loosening the bolts. No surprises, just lift off the cover, install the new plate (with the included O rings, hopefully?) then put the original plate back on top with the original O rings. You will need longer bolts, which usually come with the new plate, but sometimes one or more need to be a bit longer or shorter than what is supplied. 
You do understand that if the plate has two ports(as opposed to three) that you may have problems when/if you try using the valve(s) while a load is carried on the three point lift arms.


----------



## jihansen (Feb 27, 2016)

I see that I did not post the solution here, but I added a complete step by step procedure on the @Ford3000Tractors Facebook page if anyone would like to see all the steps.

https://www.facebook.com/Ford3000Tractors/


----------



## dottrz (Mar 4, 2017)

*Slight- I hope- Issue*

I bought the kit that is first option in the list below. Poster was correct that some of the bolts aren't long enough, but that's no biggie, they make more all the time. My question/issue is, the new unit impedes the engagement of the Hydraulic Selector Lever from Position control to Draft control; I can't engage it forward into DC, because of the engagement lever on the new unit. Guidance? Input? Buehler? Buehler? 




Fedup said:


> I think any of these would be a better end result than the kit you mentioned. It would simply bolt in place of what you have now and provide everything you need. There others listed with pressure detents, but personally I would rather go with spring center valves. Again, your tractor, your money, your choice.
> 
> 
> http://www.yesterdaystractors.com/Ford-2000_REMOTE-CONTROL-KIT_S68981.html
> ...


----------

